# First cobia for Pensacola pier



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Caught at about 3:30 by George Shwartz, congratsbro . Heard it was about 35#


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats on the ling figured it would happen soon that free pass is gonna be nice:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrat's!!!!!was that the only one seen?:bowdown:bowdown:clap:letsdrink


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

also i heard gene caught a 15# grouper


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Finally!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Of course, I'll be out there tomorrow.

Congrats.:letsdrink


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JoeZ (3/18/2008)*Of course, I'll be out there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats.:letsdrink




watch out for lighting


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *JLMass (3/18/2008)*
> watch out for lighting


Yea I agree the lighting on the pier is horrible. Take a lantern. oke

If anybody is on the pier today they should get the award for most hard core fisherman.

Congrats on the first Cobe. It's got my blood pumping. I will be out there Friday.


----------



## jacked-up (Mar 20, 2008)

:clapcongrats bro!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

ya stole my screen name dude, already taken find a new one:nonono


----------



## Jacked/up (Mar 20, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

:looser:Flipbird yeah, reeeeeal original


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

That's funny :letsdrink somebody spent some time just to get your goat, brother :grouphug

Getting this post off topic quick --- damn nice job on the cobe!!:clap


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

I know me and my wife laughed our a$$es off, and have been guessing if it's one of my buddies or not. it was a GREAT joke and it really brightened up my day, :letsdrink:clap


----------

